# Last Part of NYC's High Line Given to City



## The Davy Crockett (Aug 10, 2012)

Is walking another form of transportation? :unsure:

In any case, *HERE* is a link to the news release from the Friends of the High Line about the recent (end of July) transfer of the last section of the High Line to the city. If you've never been, you should go check it out. It has become a very popular park for good reasons. Find out for yourself the next time you arrive into NYP, it is a nice day and you've got a bit of time, as the current northern terminus to the park is at 10th Ave & W 30th St. - only blocks away!


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 21, 2012)

I never heard of the High Line in NYC before!


----------



## afigg (Aug 21, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> I never heard of the High Line in NYC before!


You haven't? It has received a lot of press coverage in the past 2-3 years as an example of a different kind of urban park. The (current) northern end of the High Line is only about 3 blocks west of NYP. One can easily walk from NYP to the northern end of the High Line Park and then walk the park all the way south to Gansevoort St.


----------

